# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ածելի, թե՞ էլեկտրական սափրիչ

## insider

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ա էս թեման արժանի առանձին թեմա լինելու, բայց դե ոչ մի համար թեմա չգտա, որ այնտեղ գրեմ:

Միշտ սափրվել եմ ածելիով: Հիմա մի տեսակ ալարում եմ ամեն առավոտ սափրվել: Ավելի շուտ ցանկություն կա անցնել էլեկտրական սափրիչների, որ ավելի արագ ու հեշտ լինի՝ ձեռի հետ: Ճիշտ է, ածելիով իմ մոտ դա տևում է մի 5-7 րոպե, բայց դե... Մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ սափրվելը իրենց համար մի ահագին երկար արարողություն է:  

Հիմա ո՞վ նման սարքերով սափրվելու փորձ ունի: Հազար ու մի տեսակի ու գնի կա, մարդ չգիտի որն իրեն հարմար կլինի: Դե, պարզ է, որ փորձելու հնարավորություն էլ չկա: Ոմանք էլ ասում են մի երկու շաբաթ էլէկտրականը օգտագործելու ես էլի հետ գաս ածելիին: Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

Jarre (29.06.2014), Աթեիստ (28.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (28.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես տանել չեմ կարող էլեկտրականները։ Նույնիսկ էն լավ որակի մեքենաներով ու sensitive ռեժիմով մաշկս ահավոր ձևի գրգռում ա։ Դրա փոխարեն կամ չեմ թրաշվում կամ էլ լողանալուց եմ թրաշվում  :Jpit:  Մաշած լեզվիաները պահում եմ, լողանալուց դրանով ինչքան կարամ մի քանի շաբաթվա բուսնածը սափրում եմ, մնացածն էլ արդեն լողանալուց հետո՝ թրաշի գելով ու նոր լեզվիայով։

----------

insider (28.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Դեմքի համար՝ միայն էլեկտրական տրիմմեր, մարմնի մնացած մասերի համար՝ սովորական անվտանգ ածելի:

----------

Աբելյան (28.06.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Մաշած լեզվիաները պահում եմ, լողանալուց դրանով ինչքան կարամ մի քանի շաբաթվա բուսնածը սափրում եմ, մնացածն էլ արդեն լողանալուց հետո՝ թրաշի գելով ու նոր լեզվիայով։


Փաստորեն դու էլ էս արարողություն սարքում:
 Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես էլ սափրվել չեմ սիրում /ոնց որ բոլորը/: Մեծ հաճույքով կանցնեի էլեկտրականի, բայց համոզված եմ որ ածելիի որակ չի տա: Մեկ-մեկ, որ ալարում եմ, են գլխի մազերի համար նախատեսված տժիկով թեթևացնում եմ և սափրվելը հետաձգվում է 2 օրով :

----------

Շինարար (28.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

սպասում եմ մի աղջիկ գրառում անի էս թեմայում  :Think:

----------

Rhayader (28.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> սպասում եմ մի աղջիկ գրառում անի էս թեմայում


աղջիկները մազոխիստ են, շարերը մազերն արմատներով հեռացնող սարք են օգտագործում, դուք երևի չդիմանաք(կանայք ավելի ցավադիմացկուն են, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի)...  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (29.06.2014), մարիօ (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014), Ուլուանա (29.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> սպասում եմ մի աղջիկ գրառում անի էս թեմայում


keyboard, ոտքերի համար ածելին ա հարմար  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լազեր  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), insider (29.06.2014), Մուշու (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> աղջիկները մազոխիստ են, շարերը մազերն արմատներով հեռացնող սարք են օգտագործում, դուք երևի չդիմանաք(կանայք ավելի ցավադիմացկուն են, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի)...


Ալֆա ջան, դու երևի մի տեսակ էն չես ասում կոնկրետ սրա վերաբերյալ: Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով տղաները սեփական մազերը փիդռելու կարիք չունեն, եթե իհարկե հիմիկվա աղջիկները անմազ տղաներին չեն տալիս պրեդպոչծենյաները, իսկ աղջկա պարագայում դա անհրաժեշտություն է, քանզի եթե տղամարդը կարող է չսափրվել ու դեմքի մազերին ձև տալ ու դա նույնպես նորմալ կհամարվի, բայց ասենք աղջկա պարագայում ոտի կամ մարմնի մյուս մասերի մազերը չես կարող էլի ձև տալ ու չսափրել, բացառությամբ մի տեղի իհարկե  :LOL: 




> keyboard, ոտքերի համար ածելին ա հարմար


*Ապեր*, բայց դու ինչ գիտես, աղջիկների ոտերի համար ինչն ա հարմար  :Think: 
 :LOL:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> աղջիկները *մազոխիստ* են


էս բառը լրիվ թեմայի մեջ ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), insider (29.06.2014), Jarre (29.06.2014), Nihil (29.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014), Ուլուանա (29.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալֆա ջան, դու երևի մի տեսակ էն չես ասում կոնկրետ սրա վերաբերյալ: Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով տղաները սեփական մազերը փիդռելու կարիք չունեն, եթե իհարկե հիմիկվա աղջիկները անմազ տղաներին չեն տալիս պրեդպոչծենյաները, իսկ աղջկա պարագայում դա անհրաժեշտություն է, քանզի եթե տղամարդը կարող է չսափրվել ու դեմքի մազերին ձև տալ ու դա նույնպես նորմալ կհամարվի, բայց ասենք աղջկա պարագայում ոտի կամ մարմնի մյուս մասերի մազերը չես կարող էլի ձև տալ ու չսափրել, բացառությամբ մի տեղի իհարկե


Հով, ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բան ասել: Սաղ մոդայի հարց ա: Էս դանիացի կնանիք բացարձակապես ոչ մի տեղի մազ էլ չեն հանում: Իրանց փռչոտ դեղին մազերով ֆռֆռում են: Սրանից մի քսան տարի առաջ էլ ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում թևերի մազերը հանել: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չսափրած թևատակերով տղամարդն ուղղակի զզվելի ա:

Ասենք տղամարդիկ էլ կարան արմատներով հեռացնեն դեմքի մազերը (ու ի դեպ, էստեղ անում են), եթե էդքան զզվում են թրաշվելուց: Բայց չգիտեմ ինչու տարածված ստերեոտիպ կա, թե տղամարկությունը կորցնում են տենց: Էստեղ Դանիայում տղամարդիկ հաճախ են լազերով հեռացնում մազերը. հա՛մ մշտական ա, հա՛մ էլ համեմատած մյուս արմատային մեթոդների հետ անցավ ա:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), Enna Adoly (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> keyboard, ոտքերի համար ածելին ա հարմար


Չեմ համաձայնվի ) ածելին ոչ մի բանի համար էլ հարմար չի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ համաձայնվի ) ածելին ոչ մի բանի համար էլ հարմար չի


Իսկ ես համաձայն եմ  :Jpit:  Ոտքերի համար էլեկտրական արմատով հեռացնող սարք էի օգտագործում, բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո էնքան են բարակում մազերը, որ էդ սարքն էլ չի բռնում, ու անկապ փռչոտում ես, չես իմանում՝ ինչ անես: Ստիպված պիտի անցնես հին ու բարի ածելիին, որի առաջ բոլոր տեսակի մազերը խոնարհվում են  :Jpit:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Երբ էլեկտրական սափրիչ ունեցա, չարչարում էր: Ուզում էի մաքրել նորմալ ու էնքան էի անում, մինչ? քրքրում էր լրիվ: Եր?ի սափրիչի որակն էր վատը: Արդեն քանի տարի ա միայն ածելիով եմ սափրվում: Նենց չի, որ ուշքս գնում ա էդ գործողությունից, բայց մորուքիցս ուղղակի տրաքում եմ, երկու օրվա մեջ աճում ա, ես էլ սովորաբար ալարում եմ ու հետաձգում: Լողանալուց հետո եմ անպայման թրաշվում, որովհետ? համ հեշտ ա, համ էլ քանի մաքուր եմ, երեսս է'լ մաքրեմ: :Jpit:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> *Ապեր*, բայց դու ինչ գիտես, աղջիկների ոտերի համար ինչն ա հարմար


Հեչ, աղջիկների հետ լավ եմ  :LOL: 




> Չեմ համաձայնվի ) ածելին ոչ մի բանի համար էլ հարմար չի


Հա հեչ, մեկ-մեկ էլ կտրտում ա: Բայց դե արագ ա  :Jpit: 
Պլյուս Բյուրի ասածից էլ:

----------


## Մուշու

> Իսկ ես համաձայն եմ  Ոտքերի համար էլեկտրական արմատով հեռացնող սարք էի օգտագործում, բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո էնքան են բարակում մազերը, որ էդ սարքն էլ չի բռնում, ու անկապ փռչոտում ես, չես իմանում՝ ինչ անես: Ստիպված պիտի անցնես հին ու բարի ածելիին, որի առաջ բոլոր տեսակի մազերը խոնարհվում են


Խոնարհվում են սկզբում, իսկ հետո դու ես ստիպված լինում խոնհարվես իրեն: Անհարմար ա ածելին նրանով որ էֆեկտը (եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել ) շատ կարճատև է , մի քնի օր ամենաշատը , իսկ էլեկտրականի դեպքում հանգիստ կյանքը ապահովված է ավելի քան մեկ շաբաթով : Դա ոչ միայն իմ փորձն է, աղջիկների սիրել թեմաներից մեկը դա  և ես բազմիցս եմ լսել նույն կարծիքը :

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> սպասում եմ մի աղջիկ գրառում անի էս թեմայում


Այ մարդ աղջիկները հազար ու մի բան կարող են հորինել դրա համար՝ էլ թելով են հանում, ասեղային, լազերային էպիլացիա, ոսկ, ածելի, էլեկտրական սարքեր, կրեմներ ու էլի եսիմ ինչեր…

Թե չէ դրել 2 տարբերակ եք քննարկում  :Jpit:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Մուշու (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Հա հեչ, մեկ-մեկ էլ կտրտում ա: Բայց դե արագ ա 
> Պլյուս Բյուրի ասածից էլ:


Մեկ-մեկ  լավ ա ասած   :Sad:

----------


## keyboard

Բյուր, ոչ մի մոդա ու ոչ մի աղջիկ, ով ուզում ա լինի, չի կարա պատճառ հանդիսանա, որ ես թևատակի մազերը մաքրեմ, անհնարա դա, ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ դա տղուն հարիր չի, այլ նրա համար, որ անհարմար ու ահավոր զզվելի երևույթ ա, քանզի մի անգամ փորձեցի ուղղակի կարճացնեմ ու դրանից հետո երբեք էդ մասով չեմ անցնի:
Մոդան մազ հեռացնելու հետ կապ չունի, դա ընդամենը սեփական մոտեցում ա, այսինքն եթե մեկին դուր ա գալիս մազոտ ինքը թողնում ա, մյուսին անմազ ինքը հեռացնում կամ սափրում ա:
Ինչքան էլ որ կինը կամ աղջիկը սիրուն լինի, չմաքրած ոտերի մազերը ահավոր տհաճ են, կոնկրետ իմ աչքի համար, իմ համար դա անընդունելի ա, ես տենց աղջկա հետ մտերմանալու կամ և այլն շփումներ ունենալու ոչ մի հեռանկար ունենալ չեմ կարա, եթե շփվեմ զուտ շրջապատի առումով հա, բայց ոչ մի ավել բան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոնարհվում են սկզբում, իսկ հետո դու ես ստիպված լինում խոնհարվես իրեն: Անհարմար ա ածելին նրանով որ էֆեկտը (եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել ) շատ կարճատև է , մի քնի օր ամենաշատը , իսկ էլեկտրականի դեպքում հանգիստ կյանքը ապահովված է ավելի քան մեկ շաբաթով : Դա ոչ միայն իմ փորձն է, աղջիկների սիրել թեմաներից մեկը դա  և ես բազմիցս եմ լսել նույն կարծիքը :


Դե նենց չի էլի, որ ես աղջիկ չեմ կամ չեմ փորձել էլեկտրականով  :Jpit:  Համարյա մի տարի էլեկտրականով հեռացնելուց հետո անցա նորից ածելիի:
Ածելիով մի քանի օրը մեկ սափրելը տևում ա հինգ րոպե: Վերցնենք երեք օրը մեկ: Մի ամսում սաղ իրար հետ ծախսում ես հիսուն րոպե: Իսկ էլեկտրականով ամեն անգամ հեռացնելը եքա արարողություն ա, մի ժամից ավել ա տևում: Թող լինի ամիսը երկու անգամ, բայց ահավոր ժամանակատար ա: Ավելի հեշտ ա երեք օրը մեկ հինգ րոպե ավել մնալ դուշի տակ, քան երկու շաբաթը ամբողջ մեկ ժամ ու ավելի դրան նվիրել:

----------


## Skeptic

> ...դուք երևի չդիմանաք (կանայք ավելի ցավադիմացկուն են, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի)...


*Չկա տենց բան*:  :Pardon: 


Ինչ վերաբերում ա թեմային, բանակում, որոշակի պահից սկսած, էլեկտրական սափրիչ եմ օգտագործել ժամանակ խնայելու, մեկ-մեկ էլ կրիտիկական օրերին չդայաղվելու համար: Բայց զորացրվելուցս հետո վերադարձել եմ սովորական երկածելի ու եռածելի Gillette-ներին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ոչ մի մոդա ու ոչ մի աղջիկ, ով ուզում ա լինի, չի կարա պատճառ հանդիսանա, որ ես թևատակի մազերը մաքրեմ, անհնարա դա, ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ դա տղուն հարիր չի, այլ նրա համար, որ անհարմար ու ահավոր զզվելի երևույթ ա, քանզի մի անգամ փորձեցի ուղղակի կարճացնեմ ու դրանից հետո երբեք էդ մասով չեմ անցնի:
> Մոդան մազ հեռացնելու հետ կապ չունի, դա ընդամենը սեփական մոտեցում ա, այսինքն եթե մեկին դուր ա գալիս մազոտ ինքը թողնում ա, մյուսին անմազ ինքը հեռացնում կամ սափրում ա:
> Ինչքան էլ որ կինը կամ աղջիկը սիրուն լինի, չմաքրած ոտերի մազերը ահավոր տհաճ են, կոնկրետ իմ աչքի համար, իմ համար դա անընդունելի ա, ես տենց աղջկա հետ մտերմանալու կամ և այլն շփումներ ունենալու ոչ մի հեռանկար ունենալ չեմ կարա, եթե շփվեմ զուտ շրջապատի առումով հա, բայց ոչ մի ավել բան:


Հով, դե ես էլ ասեմ, որ ինձ համար ահավոր զզվելի են փռչոտ թևատակերով տղամարդիկ առաջին հերթին հիգիենայի տեսանկյունից: 
Իսկ մոդան կապ ունի, որովհետև ասում եմ՝ տարիներ առաջ որևէ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում, որ կարելի ա մարմնի մազերը հեռացնել: Դա ավելի շուտ արևելքից արևմուտք եկած սովորություն ա: Հետո մարմնի մասեր կան, որ քսան տարի առաջ ոչ ոք չէր հեռացնում, հիմա սկսել են հեռացնել: Տղամարդիկ էլ վախտին վաքսի կամ այլ միջոցների չէին դիմում, հիմա դիմում են: Մի տասը տարի առաջ Եվրոպայում երբեք չէիր տեսնի պլպլան ոտերով տղամարդկանց, հիմա շատ սովորական բան ա:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Դե նենց չի էլի, որ ես աղջիկ չեմ կամ չեմ փորձել էլեկտրականով  Համարյա մի տարի էլեկտրականով հեռացնելուց հետո անցա նորից ածելիի:
> Ածելիով մի քանի օրը մեկ սափրելը տևում ա հինգ րոպե: Վերցնենք երեք օրը մեկ: Մի ամսում սաղ իրար հետ ծախսում ես հիսուն րոպե: Իսկ էլեկտրականով ամեն անգամ հեռացնելը եքա արարողություն ա, մի ժամից ավել ա տևում: Թող լինի ամիսը երկու անգամ, բայց ահավոր ժամանակատար ա: Ավելի հեշտ ա երեք օրը մեկ հինգ րոպե ավել մնալ դուշի տակ, քան երկու շաբաթը ամբողջ մեկ ժամ ու ավելի դրան նվիրել:


Ժամանակի հետ կապված համամիտ եմ ) Բայց ածելիի դեպքում մազերը կոշտանում են ինչը տհաճ ա շատ  :Sad:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> *դա տղուն հարիր չի*:


Իսկ կոնկրետ ինձ համար «տղուն հարիր չի» թևի տակ անտառներ ունենալը  :Jpit:  Ինձ համար ահավոր հակահիգիենիկ երևույթ ա դա:

----------

Rammstein (30.06.2014), Rhayader (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, դե ես էլ ասեմ, որ ինձ համար ահավոր զզվելի են փռչոտ թևատակերով տղամարդիկ առաջին հերթին հիգիենայի տեսանկյունից: 
> Իսկ մոդան կապ ունի, որովհետև ասում եմ՝ տարիներ առաջ որևէ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում, որ կարելի ա մարմնի մազերը հեռացնել: Դա ավելի շուտ արևելքից արևմուտք եկած սովորություն ա: Հետո մարմնի մասեր կան, որ քսան տարի առաջ ոչ ոք չէր հեռացնում, հիմա սկսել են հեռացնել: Տղամարդիկ էլ վախտին վաքսի կամ այլ միջոցների չէին դիմում, հիմա դիմում են: Մի տասը տարի առաջ Եվրոպայում երբեք չէիր տեսնի պլպլան ոտերով տղամարդկանց, հիմա շատ սովորական բան ա:


Եթե մոդան ու սիրունությունը նույն նժարին դնենք համաձայն եմ, որտև մոդան չգիտեմ, բայց մաքրված ոտերով աղջիկը բավական սիորւն ու հաճելի ա, չնայած ով գիտի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամանակի հետ կապված համամիտ եմ ) Բայց ածելիի դեպքում մազերը կոշտանում են ինչը տհաճ ա շատ


Չեն կոշտանում, ուղղակի առանց իրանց բարակ ծայրերի են աճում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե մոդան ու սիրունությունը նույն նժարին դնենք համաձայն եմ, որտև մոդան չգիտեմ, բայց մաքրված ոտերով աղջիկը բավական սիորւն ու հաճելի ա, չնայած ով գիտի


Մաքրված ոտերով ու դեմքով տղան էլ, ի դեպ:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ինձ համար «տղուն հարիր չի» թևի տակ անտառներ ունենալը  Ինձ համար ահավոր հակահիգիենիկ երևույթ ա դա:


Բռատ, կոնկրետ իմ համար հայկական տղուն հարիր չի-ները էնքան էլ կարևոր չեն, եթե ինձ հարմար ա, ում հարիր չի, թող հարիրվի, ես թքած ունեմ, բայց սենց մի հանգամանք էլ կա, որ ես երբեք քաղաքում կամ ռեստորան գնալուց կամ որևէ շրջապատում լինելուց նենց չեմ հագնվում, որ իմ մարմնի էն մասերը արտահայտվեն, որոնք իմ կարծիքով տղեն բացելու կարիք չունի, իսկ լողափում և այլն արդեն ուրիշ ա, էդ դեպքում վսե աձինակվի ասել ռուսի:
Մազ մաքրել չմաքրելը անմիջական հիգիենայի հետ կապելը սխալ ա իմ կարծիքով, տես բյուրը գրել ա, սաղ եվրոպայի կնանիք ոտները չմաքրած են ֆռֆռում, հիմա դնենք սաղին ասենք փնթի ե՞ն, տենց որ նայես Հայաստանում տղեքի 70 տոկոսը փնթի ա էլի  :LOL: 




> Մաքրված ոտերով ու դեմքով տղան էլ, ի դեպ:


Էդ դու կիմանաս Բյուր ջան, ես մի տեսակ չկարեցա աղջկա աչքերով տղուն նայեմ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, այ Բյուր, դու տենց լավ ոնց ես ինֆորմացվել, թե Դանիայում ով ոնց է մազերը հեռացնում  :Jpit: 
Ես յոթ տարուց ավել Գերմանիայում եմ, սկի խաբար չեմ էս նեմեցներն իրենց մազերն ինչով են հեռացնում. պիտի իմանայի՞  :Jpit: 

Կանանց համար երևի ամենահարմարը մազերը երկարաժամկետ հեռացնելն է: Կամ էպիլիացիա, կամ լազեր: Ածելին կամ ցանկացած այլ «սափրիչ» էդքան էլ լավ բան չի:
Տղամարդիկ էլ իրենք գիտեն: Կարևորը, անխնամ տեսք չունենան:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ինձ համար «տղուն հարիր չի» թևի տակ անտառներ ունենալը  Ինձ համար ահավոր հակահիգիենիկ երևույթ ա դա:


Փաստորեն ես դուր կգամ քեզ  :Jpit:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Մուշու (28.06.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Բյուր, ոչ մի մոդա ու ոչ մի աղջիկ, ով ուզում ա լինի, չի կարա պատճառ հանդիսանա, որ ես թևատակի մազերը մաքրեմ, անհնարա դա, ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ դա տղուն հարիր չի, այլ նրա համար, որ անհարմար ու ահավոր զզվելի երևույթ ա, քանզի մի անգամ փորձեցի ուղղակի կարճացնեմ ու դրանից հետո երբեք էդ մասով չեմ անցնի:


Չէ Հով ջան՝ չեմ կարծում, որ թեւատակի մազերը մաքրելը տղուն հարիր չի, գոնե դա պիտի նորմալ լինի, նորմալ դիտվի, տարին մեկ անգամ պետք ա մաքրազարդել: :Jpit:  
Ուրիշ բան, որ դուրդ չի գալիս, որ անդուր երեւույթ ես համարում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ կոնկրետ ինձ համար «տղուն հարիր չի» թևի տակ անտառներ ունենալը  Ինձ համար ահավոր հակահիգիենիկ երևույթ ա դա:


Ու ոչ միայն թևերի տակ  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Չէ Հով ջան՝ չեմ կարծում, որ թեւատակի մազերը մաքրելը տղուն հարիր չի, գոնե դա պիտի նորմալ լինի, նորմալ դիտվի, տարին մեկ անգամ պետք ա մաքրազարդել: 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ դուրդ չի գալիս, որ անդուր երեւույթ ես համարում:


Սմոք ջան, հարիր չին իմ համար չի, ես առհասարակ եմ ասում:
Հա ով մաքրում ա մաքրի, ես ոչմեկի անուն չեմ կպցնում, ըդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ ասում:
Եթե ես թևատակերս բացած փողոցով քայլեմ, հա ես էլ եմ կողմ, որ դրանք մաքրվի, բայց եթե դրանք փակ են ու անտեսանելի, մաքրելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում ու դա հիգենայի հետ կապ չունի, ըդամենը աչքի տեսնելու ու ընկալելու սիրունության:
Նույն սկզբունքով, եթե աղջիկը շալվար ա հագել, դու սկի չես էլ ջոկի մաքրած ա ոտերը թե չէ, բայց որ սիրուն յուբկա ա հագնում ու ոտերին մի մետր թրաշ, էդ ժամանակ աչքիս դեմը Առնոլդ Շվարցնեգերն ա գալիս կնգա շորերով, իսկ ես տենց չեմ սիորում էլի Սմոք ջան  :Smile: 




> Ու ոչ միայն թևերի տակ


Էդ առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ էդքան էլ կարևոր չի, կարաս ցույց չտաս էդ անգամը, էդ մի քոնթրոլը կանցնես էլի  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (28.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, այ Բյուր, դու տենց լավ ոնց ես ինֆորմացվել, թե Դանիայում ով ոնց է մազերը հեռացնում 
> Ես յոթ տարուց ավել Գերմանիայում եմ, սկի խաբար չեմ էս նեմեցներն իրենց մազերն ինչով են հեռացնում. պիտի իմանայի՞ 
> 
> Կանանց համար երևի ամենահարմարը մազերը երկարաժամկետ հեռացնելն է: Կամ էպիլիացիա, կամ լազեր: Ածելին կամ ցանկացած այլ «սափրիչ» էդքան էլ լավ բան չի:
> Տղամարդիկ էլ իրենք գիտեն: Կարևորը, անխնամ տեսք չունենան:


Ռիփ, սրանք բաց-բրախ խոսում են էդ թեմաներով: Տղա-աղջիկ, իրար խորհուրդ են տալիս: Դե կնանոց մեջ էլ մեծ թիվ են կազմում նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մի հատիկ մազ էլ չեն հեռացնում, փռչոտ ֆռֆռում են, ու ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ աման:

Ու համ էլ դանիացիք ահավոր շատ են սիրում տկլորվել: Մի հատ արև ա դուրս գալիս, ինչ ունեն-չունեն, հանում են մեյդան: Պրոֆեսոր մարդիկ, ասենք, կարող ա շորտերով գործի գան:

----------


## Rhayader



----------


## Մուշու

> Ռիփ, սրանք բաց-բրախ խոսում են էդ թեմաներով: Տղա-աղջիկ, իրար խորհուրդ են տալիս: Դե կնանոց մեջ էլ մեծ թիվ են կազմում նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մի հատիկ մազ էլ չեն հեռացնում, փռչոտ ֆռֆռում են, ու ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ աման:


Վատ չի, հեչ վատ չի, ու ոչ էլ նեղվում են դրանից ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վատ չի, հեչ վատ չի, ու ոչ էլ նեղվում են դրանից ?


Չէ հա, սրանք իմ տեսած ամենաանկոմպլեքս ազգն են: Ու մենակ մազերը չեն, ընդհանրապես ցանկացած թեմայով անկոմպլեքս են:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թևատակերում մազեր թողնող կանայք, եթե մնացած ամեն ինչով խնամված տեսք ունեն, ճիշտն ասած, շատ գրավիչ են թվում  :Smile: 
Հատկապես, եթե ջահել են ու սիրունիկ: 
Խփել չլինի:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Բռատ, կոնկրետ իմ համար հայկական տղուն հարիր չի-ները էնքան էլ կարևոր չեն, եթե ինձ հարմար ա, ում հարիր չի, թող հարիրվի, ես թքած ունեմ, բայց սենց մի հանգամանք էլ կա, որ ես երբեք քաղաքում կամ ռեստորան գնալուց կամ որևէ շրջապատում լինելուց նենց չեմ հագնվում, որ իմ մարմնի էն մասերը արտահայտվեն, որոնք իմ կարծիքով տղեն բացելու կարիք չունի, իսկ լողափում և այլն արդեն ուրիշ ա, էդ դեպքում վսե աձինակվի ասել ռուսի:
> Մազ մաքրել չմաքրելը անմիջական հիգիենայի հետ կապելը սխալ ա իմ կարծիքով, տես բյուրը գրել ա, սաղ եվրոպայի կնանիք ոտները չմաքրած են ֆռֆռում, հիմա դնենք սաղին ասենք փնթի ե՞ն, տենց որ նայես Հայաստանում տղեքի 70 տոկոսը փնթի ա էլի


Բան չունեմ ասելու keyboard ջան, ամեն մարդ ոնց ուզում ա: Դա արդեն խիստ անձնական ա: Իսկ ես խոսում էի նրանից՝ ինչ ես եմ նախընտրում (կոնկրետ տղաների դեպքում)  :Smile:  




> Փաստորեն ես դուր կգամ քեզ


Էդ լավ ա  :Jpit: 




> Ու ոչ միայն թևերի տակ


հա հեչ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թևատակերում մազեր թողնող կանայք, եթե մնացած ամեն ինչով խնամված տեսք ունեն, ճիշտն ասած, շատ գրավիչ են թվում 
> Հատկապես, եթե ջահել են ու սիրունիկ: 
> Խփել չլինի:


Համաձայն եմ: Եթե ձեռք չտված մազեր են (այսինքն, ածելիի երես չեն տեսել): Ի դեպ, մի անգամ դու հայտնի մարդկանց նկարներ էիր դրել թևատակի մազերով, շատ էլ նորմալ էին նայվում:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.06.2014), ivy (28.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ինձ թվում ա մարդը մոդային նայելով չի,որ պիտի հեռացնի մազերը :Think:  ում ոնց հարմար է: Օրինակ ես գժվում եմ ,որ իմ վրա մազ եմ տեսնում, բայց ուրիշ մարդկանց ո՛չ թևատակի, ո՛չ ոտքերի մազերին չեմ էլ նայում: Չնայած աղջիկներ գիտեմ, ովքեր դրած նայում են, թե ում թևատակին ինչքան մազ կա :Sad:

----------

ivy (28.06.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինձ թևատակերում մազեր թողնող կանայք, եթե մնացած ամեն ինչով խնամված տեսք ունեն, ճիշտն ասած, շատ գրավիչ են թվում 
> Հատկապես, եթե ջահել են ու սիրունիկ: 
> Խփել չլինի:


 :Shok:  Ինչ լավ ա ջահել, սիրուն աղջիկները քո պես չեն մտածում

----------


## ivy

> Ինչ լավ ա ջահել, սիրուն աղջիկները քո պես չեն մտածում


Ով ասեց՝ չեն մտածում, լիքը կան, որ էդպես են մտածում  :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ով ասեց՝ չեն մտածում, լիքը կան, որ էդպես են մտածում


 ու ճիշտ են անում :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր ա, տղաները կարան փռչոտ լինեն, բայց ,որ խոսքը սկսում ա վերաբերել աղջիկներին չեն հանդուրժում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> ու ճիշտ են անում Հետաքրքիր ա, տղաները կարան փռչոտ լինեն, բայց ,որ խոսքը սկսում ա վերաբերել աղջիկներին չեն հանդուրժում:


Ես փռչոտ չեմ ու չեմ հանդուրժի փռչոտի  :Tongue:

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչ լավ ա ջահել, սիրուն աղջիկները քո պես չեն մտածում


Վահե, բայց դու ինչ անճաշակ ես  :LOL: 

Իթս ռիլի սեքսի, հլա նայի 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

ivy (28.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ես փռչոտ չեմ ու չեմ հանդուրժի փռչոտի


թևատակի մազով ո՞վ ա փռչոտ դառնում: Էդ ինչքան պիտի թևատակի մազերը շատ լինեն, որ մարդ փռչոտ դառնա :Shok:

----------

ivy (28.06.2014), Smokie (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ թևատակերում մազեր թողնող կանայք, եթե մնացած ամեն ինչով խնամված տեսք ունեն, ճիշտն ասած, շատ գրավիչ են թվում 
> Հատկապես, եթե ջահել են ու սիրունիկ: 
> Խփել չլինի:


Ինձ սկի թևերի տակ մազ թողնող տղամարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս, տնաշեն  :LOL:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Մուշու (28.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> թևատակի մազով ո՞վ ա փռչոտ դառնում: Էդ ինչքան պիտի թևատակի մազերը շատ լինեն, որ մարդ փռչոտ դառնա


Թեմայի մեջ հարց. Բոնի Էմ սիրու՞մ ես:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Ինձ թվում ա մարդը մոդային նայելով չի,որ պիտի հեռացնի մազերը ում ոնց հարմար է: Օրինակ ես գժվում եմ ,որ իմ վրա մազ եմ տեսնում, բայց ուրիշ մարդկանց ո՛չ թևատակի, ո՛չ ոտքերի մազերին չեմ էլ նայում: Չնայած աղջիկներ գիտեմ, *ովքեր դրած նայում են, թե ում թևատակին ինչքան մազ կա*


Հա, մեկը ես Էննա ջան, էդ առումով ես ահավոր քթի *մազ* եմ  :LOL: 
Դե լավ, նենց չի, որ բան ու գործ թողած գլուխս մարդկանց թևատակերն եմ խոթում: Ուղղակի կոնկրետ տղաների դեպքում, եթե պատահաբար աչքովս ընկնի, կարող ա միանգամից հիասթափվեմ: Ու նենց չի, որ ես ուզում եմ հիասթափվել: Դա անկախ ինձնից ա լինում:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Թեմայի մեջ հարց. Բոնի Էմ սիրու՞մ ես:


սովորական եմ վերաբերվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես փռչոտ չեմ ու չեմ հանդուրժի փռչոտի


Այսինքն ոտերիդ մազերը հեռացնու՞մ ես  :Jpit: 
Ինչ-որ մի քիչ չեմ պատկերացնում տղամարդը լրիվ անմազ լինի էլի

----------


## keyboard

> Այսինքն ոտերիդ մազերը հեռացնու՞մ ես 
> Ինչ-որ մի քիչ չեմ պատկերացնում տղամարդը լրիվ անմազ լինի էլի






> Մաքրված ոտերով ու դեմքով տղան էլ, ի դեպ:


Էս ով ա գրել տենաս?  :LOL:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հա, մեկը ես Էննա ջան, էդ առումով ես ահավոր քթի *մազ* եմ 
> Դե լավ, նենց չի, որ բան ու գործ թողած գլուխս մարդկանց թևատակերն եմ խոթում: Ուղղակի կոնրետ տղաների դեպքում, եթե պատահաբար աչքովս ընկնի, կարող ա միանգամից հիասթափվեմ: Ու նենց չի, որ ես ուզում եմ հիասթափվել: Դա անկախ ինձնից ա լինում:


եսի՞մ, ես չեմ նայում: Նայելու դեպքում չգիտեմ կհիասթափվեմ,թե կշարունակեմ անտարբեր մնալ: Երևի  կախված է նրանից , թե ինչ աստիճանի աչքիս կխփի էդ պատկերը :LOL: :

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ով ա գրել տենաս?


Հով ջան, նկատի ունեմ՝ բնությունից տրված:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ տհաճ բան ա, որ տղաներն աղջիկներից պահանջում են խմամված լինել, սաղ տեղերի մազերը հեռացնել, հաճախ լողանալ, որ վրաներից հաճելի հոտ գա, բայց իրանք լողանում են շաբաթը մեկ լավագույն դեպքում (չնայած որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից շատ են քրտնում), ոչ մի տեղի մազ չեն ուզում հեռացնել, ներքնաշորերն էլ օրերով չեն փոխում:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.06.2014), erexa (09.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Մուշու (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հով ջան, նկատի ունեմ՝ բնությունից տրված:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ տհաճ բան ա, որ տղաներն աղջիկներից պահանջում են խմամված լինել, սաղ տեղերի մազերը հեռացնել, հաճախ լողանալ, որ վրաներից հաճելի հոտ գա, *բայց իրանք լողանում են շաբաթը մեկ լավագույն դեպքում (չնայած որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից շատ են քրտնում), ոչ մի տեղի մազ չեն ուզում հեռացնել, ներքնաշորերն էլ օրերով չեն փոխում:*


Բյուր, էս ինչ դաժան բախտի ես դու արժանացել, էդ որտեղ ա քեզ տենց տղամարդ ռաստ եկել, քոռանամ ես  :Think:

----------

Մուշու (28.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս ինչ դաժան բախտի ես դու արժանացել, էդ որտեղ ա քեզ տենց տղամարդ ռաստ եկել, քոռանամ ես


Հով ջան, հայ տղամարդկանց մի 90%-ը տենց են, իզուր մի զարմացի:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Մուշու (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ սկի թևերի տակ մազ թողնող տղամարդիկ դուր չեն գալիս, տնաշեն


Տղամարդիկ ուրիշ թեմա են։

Ինձ բնական տեսքով կանայք շատ են դուր գալիս, ներառյալ՝ չհեռացված մազերը, եթե բնականից շատ չեն։

----------


## keyboard

> Հով ջան, հայ տղամարդկանց մի 90%-ը տենց են, իզուր մի զարմացի:


օքեյ, հենց տղամարդու հետ սկսեմ ապրել, քեզ անպայման կարծիքս կգրեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Մուշու

> Հով ջան, նկատի ունեմ՝ բնությունից տրված:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ տհաճ բան ա, որ տղաներն աղջիկներից պահանջում են խմամված լինել, սաղ տեղերի մազերը հեռացնել, հաճախ լողանալ, որ վրաներից հաճելի հոտ գա, բայց իրանք լողանում են շաբաթը մեկ լավագույն դեպքում (չնայած որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից շատ են քրտնում), ոչ մի տեղի մազ չեն ուզում հեռացնել, ներքնաշորերն էլ օրերով չեն փոխում:


Բյուր  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  աղջիկների մեծամասնության սրտից ասեցիր : Քեզ սրա համար նենց կպաչեի տեղը մի շաբաթ կմնար !!!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օքեյ, հենց տղամարդու հետ սկսեմ ապրել, քեզ անպայման կարծիքս կգրեմ


Հով, հեչ պետք չի ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ապրել էս ամենը նկատելու համար: Հաճախ բարևելուց ա զգացվում դիմացինդ վերջին անգամ երբ ա լողացել:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, հեչ պետք չի ինչ-որ մեկի հետ ապրել էս ամենը նկատելու համար: Հաճախ բարևելուց ա զգացվում դիմացինդ վերջին անգամ երբ ա լողացել:


Լավ, դե որ ասում ես ուրեմ մի բան գիտես, գնամ լողանամ այ  մարդ  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (29.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014)

----------


## ARMbrain

Եկա մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ,  :Bad:  ՛

Հ․Գ Ես սափրվում եմ էլեկտրականով, ու ինձ շատ հարմար է։

----------

insider (28.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Էս երբ հասցրիք էսքան գրել ... Ինչևէ հետ գամ թեմայիս ակունքներին: Որքան հասկացա ոչ ոք էլեկտրականի հետ հավես չունի ու խորհուրդ էլ չի տալիս: Ես ել եմ մտածում, որ ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի ածելու պես որակ չի տա: Բայց գոնե կոմֆորտ ու արագի մեջ հարմար լինի:

Ամեն դեպքում մի հարց էլ տամ նրանց ով օգտագործել ա: Էլ.սափրիչների խոնավի ու չորի տարբերությունը: Երևի խոնավը ավելի կոմֆորտ կլնի չէ՞: Մեկել ինչ տարբերություն կա էն կլոր ու եռագլխիկանի ու սովորական հորիզոնական շերտերովի մեջ: Սրանք նկատի ունեմ՝

----------


## Elea

բայց ոտքերի ու թևատակի մազերը հեռացրած շատ աղջիկներ միշտ չի որ հիգենան պահպանած
 են լինում

----------


## ARMbrain

*insider* ջան երկուսից էլ օգտագործել եմ, բայց առաջինը ըստ իս ավելի լավ է, 2րդը էտքան էլ հարմար չի, ու շատ լավ չի մաքրում։ Իդեպ ասեմ որ երկուսինն էլ նույն ֆիրմայինն է եղել, ու նույն գնի սահմանում:

----------

insider (28.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> *insider* ջան երկուսից էլ օգտագործել եմ, բայց առաջինը ըստ իս ավելի լավ է, 2րդը էտքան էլ հարմար չի, ու շատ լավ չի մաքրում։ Իդեպ ասեմ որ երկուսինն էլ նույն ֆիրմայինն է եղել, ու նույն գնի սահմանում:


ARMbrain ջան, իսկ որ գրում են խոնավ ու չոր, նկատի ունեն որ խոնավ մաշկի վրա կարում ես օգտագործես չէ՞ ու հետո էլ սարքը ջրի տակ լվանաս: Մեկել դրանց մասերը` ածելիները որոշակի ժամանակ հետո փոխում ես, թե՞ քոռացավ սարքը քցում ես դեն:

----------


## 0david0

Իհարկե միայն Gillette Blue 3: Մինչև էլեկտրականով սափրվում եմ, հոգիս դուրսա գալիս  :Jpit:  Իսկ Բլյու 3-ը նրա համար, որ համ 3 շերտա, համ շերտերի միջև արանքներ կան, համ գլխիկը փոխվողա (կա նաև չփոխվող, բայց մեկա էլի դուրսա գալիս), համ էլ էժանա  :Hands Up:  համ էլ ոնց երևումա աղջիկների ոտքերն էլա լավ մաքրում  :Love:   :LOL: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Smokie (29.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Իհարկե միայն Gillette Blue 3: Մինչև էլեկտրականով սափրվում եմ, հոգիս դուրսա գալիս  Իսկ Բլյու 3-ը նրա համար, որ համ 3 շերտա, համ շերտերի միջև արանքներ կան, համ գլխիկը փոխվողա (կա նաև չփոխվող, բայց մեկա էլի դուրսա գալիս), համ էլ էժանա  համ էլ ոնց երևումա աղջիկների ոտքերն էլա լավ մաքրում  
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Դավիթ ջան որի՞ց ա քո էլեկտրականը, որ ըտենց տանջում ա:

----------


## ARMbrain

> ARMbrain ջան, իսկ որ գրում են խոնավ ու չոր, նկատի ունեն որ խոնավ մաշկի վրա կարում ես օգտագործես չէ՞ ու հետո էլ սարքը ջրի տակ լվանաս: Մեկել դրանց մասերը` ածելիները որոշակի ժամանակ հետո փոխում ես, թե՞ քոռացավ սարքը քցում ես դեն:


Խոնավ ու չորը հա ըտենց ա, որը որ չես կարա ջրի տակ օգտագործես վրեն նշան կամ, գրքի մեջ էլ գրված է։ Չէ սարքը քցել չկա, ածելիները կարաս փոխես։ Բայց ուշ են փչանում, եթե իհարեկ խնամքով մոտենասж

----------

insider (28.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Ես տանել չեմ կարող էլեկտրականները։ Նույնիսկ էն լավ որակի մեքենաներով ու sensitive ռեժիմով մաշկս ահավոր ձևի գրգռում ա։ Դրա փոխարեն կամ չեմ թրաշվում կամ էլ լողանալուց եմ թրաշվում  Մաշած լեզվիաները պահում եմ, լողանալուց դրանով ինչքան կարամ մի քանի շաբաթվա բուսնածը սափրում եմ, մնացածն էլ արդեն լողանալուց հետո՝ թրաշի գելով ու նոր լեզվիայով։


Շատը ուզում եմ նրա համար, որ երբ սափրվելուց մեկ կամ երկու օր ա անցել ու շատ քիչ ա սափրը, նորից ածելիով սափրվելիս ահավոր գրգռվում ա մաշկը: Բայց դե էնքան էլ քիչ չի, որ նման ձևով գործի գնաս: Դրա համար ուզում եմ մի հատ էլեկտրական լինի, որ ամեն օր մի թեթև վրայով գնաս ու թռնես գործի: Հին ու բարի ածելիդ էլ օգտագործես շաբաթվա վերջին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատը ուզում եմ նրա համար, որ երբ սափրվելուց մեկ կամ երկու օր ա անցել ու շատ քիչ ա սափրը, նորից ածելիով սափրվելիս ահավոր գրգռվում ա մաշկը: Բայց դե էնքան էլ քիչ չի, որ նման ձևով գործի գնաս: Դրա համար ուզում եմ մի հատ էլեկտրական լինի, որ ամեն օր մի թեթև վրայով գնաս ու թռնես գործի: Հին ու բարի ածելիդ էլ օգտագործես շաբաթվա վերջին:


Չգիտեմ՝ տղամարդկանց դեպքում ինչքանով ա կիրառելի, բայց մենք՝ կնանիքս, մաշկի գրգռվելու դեմ խոնավացնող լոսյոն ենք քսում, հեչ չի գրգռվում մաշկը: Գուցե դուք էլ փորձեք:

----------

Գորտուկ (21.07.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Չգիտեմ՝ տղամարդկանց դեպքում ինչքանով ա կիրառելի, բայց մենք՝ կնանիքս, մաշկի գրգռվելու դեմ խոնավացնող լոսյոն ենք քսում, հեչ չի գրգռվում մաշկը: Գուցե դուք էլ փորձեք:


Բյուր, իսկ ընդհանուր գրգրռվելու դեմ ի՞նչ կարաջարկես  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ ընդհանուր գրգրռվելու դեմ ի՞նչ կարաջարկես


Ստերիլիզացիա

----------

Freeman (29.06.2014), ivy (29.06.2014), Արէա (29.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.06.2014), Մուշու (29.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2016)

----------


## insider

> Չգիտեմ՝ տղամարդկանց դեպքում ինչքանով ա կիրառելի, բայց մենք՝ կնանիքս, մաշկի գրգռվելու դեմ խոնավացնող լոսյոն ենք քսում, հեչ չի գրգռվում մաշկը: Գուցե դուք էլ փորձեք:


Խոնավացնողը ո՞րն ա, after shave լասյոնները։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Շատը ուզում եմ նրա համար, որ երբ սափրվելուց մեկ կամ երկու օր ա անցել ու շատ քիչ ա սափրը, նորից ածելիով սափրվելիս ահավոր գրգռվում ա մաշկը: Բայց դե էնքան էլ քիչ չի, որ նման ձևով գործի գնաս: Դրա համար ուզում եմ մի հատ էլեկտրական լինի, որ ամեն օր մի թեթև վրայով գնաս ու թռնես գործի: Հին ու բարի ածելիդ էլ օգտագործես շաբաթվա վերջին:


Դե օրինակ իմը Philips էր, երեք գլխիկանի, սովորական ռեժիմով ընդհանրապես թրաշվել չէի կարողանում, իսկ sensitive ռեժիմով ահավոր գրգռում ու կարմրացնում էր մաշկը ու առանձնապես լավ էլ չէր թրաշում։ Ածելիով թրաշվելուց ոչ մի անգամ մաշկս չի գրգռվել։ Եսիմ, եթե զգայուն մաշկ ունես, ավելի լավ ա շարունակես ածելիով։

----------

0david0 (29.06.2014), insider (30.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոնավացնողը ո՞րն ա, after shave լասյոնները։


չգիտեմ ձեր լեզվով ոնց ա, մեր լեզվով body lotion ա, որն ընդհանրապես լողանալուց հետո ա գործածվում, բայց թրաշից հետո էլ կլինի

----------


## 0david0

> Դավիթ ջան որի՞ց ա քո էլեկտրականը, որ ըտենց տանջում ա:


Իմը չի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ից բերած Philips էր, էն քո դրած 3 գլխանիների նման: Համ նորմալ սափրվել չէր ստացվում, համ էլ երեսս քոր էր գալիս հետո հա: Էս Gillette-ից հետո թեկուզ կրեմ էլ չքսես, զգացնել չի տալիս: Բռնիչը մեկ գլխիկով 810դր, գլխիկների 6 հատը 1440դր (մի քանի ամիս առաջ), ընտիր սափրումա, սկի Fusion ProGlide Power-ն ու Mach3 Turbo-ն սենց չեն սափրում, գներն էլ եսիմ ուր են թռցրել  :Hands Up: 
Հատով կա Blue3, 350-400դր, կարաս առնես փորձես  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (29.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> չգիտեմ ձեր լեզվով ոնց ա, մեր լեզվով body lotion ա, որն ընդհանրապես լողանալուց հետո ա գործածվում, բայց թրաշից հետո էլ կլինի


Բյուր, էլեկտրականի ժամանակ միշտ aftershave lotion էի քսում, նույն էֆեկտն էր, ինչ խոսքի երրորդ կարգի այրվածքի վրա մի քանի կաթիլ ջուր կաթացնես։ Մի քանի ժամից հազիվ կարմրությունն անցնում էր։

Իսկ հիմա ածելիով թրաշվելուց ոչ էլ lotion եմ քսում, կարիքն ընդհանրապես չի զգացվում։

Ես Gillette-ի չեմ հիշում որ մի Fusion-ն եմ օգտագործում, գլխիկները շատ թանկ են, բայց նորմալ սափրում են ու բավականին երկար են դիմանում։

----------


## 0david0

> Ես Gillette-ի չեմ հիշում որ մի Fusion-ն եմ օգտագործում, գլխիկները շատ թանկ են, բայց նորմալ սափրում են ու բավականին երկար են դիմանում։


Gillette-ի սաղ ածելիները նույնն են համարյա, բոլորից էլ ունեմ, կարամ ասեմ, որ Blue3-ն էլ նույն Fusion/Mach3-ն ա էլի, մի հատով էնքանա սափրվել լինում, ինչքան F.../M...-ն  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Իմն էլ ա Gillette-ի Fusion, եռաշերտ :Smile:  Մի տարուց ավել էլ կդիմանա մի գլխիկը: :Love:  Կարող ա համեմատաբար քոռանա ընթացքում, բայց դե նորմալ անում ա իր գործը: :Yes:

----------


## 0david0

> Իմն էլ ա Gillette-ի Fusion, եռաշերտ Մի տարուց ավել էլ կդիմանա մի գլխիկը: Կարող ա համեմատաբար քոռանա ընթացքում, բայց դե նորմալ անում ա իր գործը:


Սմոկի, Fusion-ները հնգաշերտ են լինում, էտ որտեղից ես ճարել եռաշերտ?  :Shok: 
Կամ պիտի լինի եռաշերտ Mach3, կամ էլ հնգաշերտ Fusion  :Think:

----------

Smokie (30.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, մեկը ես Էննա ջան, էդ առումով ես ահավոր քթի *մազ* եմ 
> Դե լավ, նենց չի, որ բան ու գործ թողած գլուխս մարդկանց թևատակերն եմ խոթում: Ուղղակի կոնկրետ տղաների դեպքում, եթե պատահաբար աչքովս ընկնի, կարող ա միանգամից հիասթափվեմ: Ու նենց չի, որ ես ուզում եմ հիասթափվել: Դա անկախ ինձնից ա լինում:


Հետաքրքիր ա, քանի՞ տղամարդ գիտես, որ թևատակերը սափրում ա։ Ես, օրինակ, մի քանի։ Համենայնդեպս, Հայաստանում, ինչքան նկատել եմ, տղամարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը թևատակերը չի սափրում, ու կարծում եմ՝ շատ սխալ ա դա որպես հիգիենայի բացթողում որակելը։ Ի դեպ, ԱՄՆ–ում էլ չեմ նկատել, որ սափրած թևատակերով տղամարդիկ շատ լինեն։ Իսկ ամերիկացիք անձնական հիգիենայի հարցում խիստ բծախնդիր են։




> Հով ջան, նկատի ունեմ՝ բնությունից տրված:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ տհաճ բան ա, որ տղաներն աղջիկներից պահանջում են խմամված լինել, սաղ տեղերի մազերը հեռացնել, հաճախ լողանալ, որ վրաներից հաճելի հոտ գա, բայց իրանք լողանում են շաբաթը մեկ լավագույն դեպքում (չնայած որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից շատ են քրտնում), ոչ մի տեղի մազ չեն ուզում հեռացնել, ներքնաշորերն էլ օրերով չեն փոխում:


Լողանալ–չլողանալը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա։ Իսկ թևատակերն ու մարմնի մնացած մասերի թրաշելը, կարծում եմ, ոչ թե հիգիենայի, այլ նախընտրության հարց ա։ Ինձ համար, օրինակ, տղամարդը լրիվ նորմալ կարող ա լինել նույնիսկ էն դեպքում, եթե ածելիի կամ մկրատի երես տեսած չլինի մարմնի որևէ մասում, այսինքն՝ լրիվ բնական մազածածկույթով լինի, չնայած բնածին մազոտ («բրդոտ»  :Jpit: ) տղամարդիկ էլ առանձնապես դուր չեն գալիս։

----------

Գորտուկ (21.07.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ա էս թեման արժանի առանձին թեմա լինելու, բայց դե ոչ մի համար թեմա չգտա, որ այնտեղ գրեմ:
> 
> Միշտ սափրվել եմ ածելիով: Հիմա մի տեսակ ալարում եմ ամեն առավոտ սափրվել: Ավելի շուտ ցանկություն կա անցնել էլեկտրական սափրիչների, որ ավելի արագ ու հեշտ լինի՝ ձեռի հետ: Ճիշտ է, ածելիով իմ մոտ դա տևում է մի 5-7 րոպե, բայց դե... Մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ սափրվելը իրենց համար մի ահագին երկար արարողություն է:  
> 
> Հիմա ո՞վ նման սարքերով սափրվելու փորձ ունի: Հազար ու մի տեսակի ու գնի կա, մարդ չգիտի որն իրեն հարմար կլինի: Դե, պարզ է, որ փորձելու հնարավորություն էլ չկա: Ոմանք էլ ասում են մի երկու շաբաթ էլէկտրականը օգտագործելու ես էլի հետ գաս ածելիին: Ի՞նչ կասեք:


Ես էդ խնդրից ազատվելու համար սկսեցի մորուք պահել  :Jpit: 

Արդյունքում հիմա մորուքս կարճացնում հիմնականում «մաշինկայով», հետո մկրատով անցնում վրայից, իսկ նուրբ տեղերը մշակում ածելիով  :Jpit: 

Մարմնի այլ մասերը չեմ թրաշում, մկրատով կարճացնում եմ:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես էդ խնդրից ազատվելու համար սկսեցի մորուք պահել 
> 
> Արդյունքում հիմա մորուքս կարճացնում հիմնականում «մաշինկայով», հետո մկրատով անցնում վրայից, իսկ նուրբ տեղերը մշակում ածելիով 
> 
> Մարմնի այլ մասերը չեմ թրաշում, մկրատով կարճացնում եմ:


Արտ, ավելի կարճ ու պրակտիկ չէ՞ր, ժամանակի առումով, ուղղակի սափրվել  :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոկի, Fusion-ները հնգաշերտ են լինում, էտ որտեղից ես ճարել եռաշերտ? 
> Կամ պիտի լինի եռաշերտ Mach3, կամ էլ հնգաշերտ Fusion


Ճիշտ ես, խառնել էի հնգաշերտ ա: :Ok:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ավելի կարճ ու պրակտիկ չէ՞ր, ժամանակի առումով, ուղղակի սափրվել


Նեա, սափրվելը մեկ կամ երկու օրը մեկ ա լինում, իսկ սա շատ ավելի ուշ-ուշ: Մասնավորապես կարճացնելը անում եմ 0.5-1 ամիսը մեկ:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Կարծում եմ էլեկտրոէպիլացիայից լավը չկա : Մի քանի  անգամ տանջամահ ու տոկամահ ես լինում , բայց հետո ընդհանրապես էլ չի աճում: :Ok: 
Իսկ ոտքերի ու ձեռքերի ու նաև բիկինիյի մազածածկույթի հեռացման համար հարմար է օգտագործել ոսկը:  :Smile:

----------

